# My Pigeon Can't Fly



## talktopigeon (May 15, 2010)

I had found a pigeon which was caught by crows and they were trying to eat the pigeon. There was no visible injury on the pigeon when I got it. He was not eating anything at first, then he started eating and he got well after a few days. He was also flying within our home. Since last few days he is not able to fly, don't know what is wrong with him. He tries to fly but he doesn't get very high off the ground, and he doesn't land comfortably. Do you think he has hurt himself ? 

He is young but has full feathers on him. I usually feed him rice, ragi and corn. I am thinking maybe he has become overweight because I had put sufficient food for him all the time.

Will he get his ability to fly back if I just keep him for more days?

Thanks


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

It is possible that there is a small injury which was not obvious, that is now causing a problem, I guess. 

He would not become overweight in a short time just because he always has food there, specially as he has been getting exercise.

He would probably benefit from change or additions to his diet. Rice is OK if it's brown rice. Not sure about ragi - is that a seed? Are you in India? If so, we have some members there - one member, *Sreeshs*, would probably be able to advise on what mix of food is available and most used (here in UK we buy purpose mixed pigeon feed). Maybe you could send Sreeshs a private message.

The pigeon would benefit from a vitamin supplement for birds, and calcium (with vitamin D) may help.

The other possibility is that he does have a health problem, but I'd advise a veterinary check if you know of any in your location and they would examine and treat pigeons.

John


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

he sounds like he may be sick, and was not doing well when the crows found him, as he would of been able to out fly them and they probably would of not ganged up on him too. can you post a pic of him and his droppings? it may give some clues...but you may have to guess what could be wrong and hopefully screesh can help with the med or where to get some.


----------



## sushil (Mar 14, 2009)

John_D said:


> Hi
> 
> Are you in India? If so, we have some members there - one member, *Sreeshs*, would probably be able to advise on what mix of food is available and most used (here in UK we buy purpose mixed pigeon feed). Maybe you could send Sreeshs a private message.
> 
> ...


If you are in India, please get in touch with Sreeshs as correctly pointed by John (Thanks John).

You can call me as well, just in case I can be of some help. My number is there in my profile.

-> Sushil


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

talktopigeon said:


> ..... I had found a pigeon which was caught by crows and they were trying to eat the pigeon. There was no visible injury on the pigeon when I got it......
> 
> Thanks


May be its too young to fly or it is an adult pigeon which was grounded, due to disease or ailment, as there is no visible injuries on the body

If you can post a photo of the pigeon then we could guess better.

Don't let the bird dehydrate, you can try slightly dipping the beak of the pigeon is a cup with water, it should learn to drink after some tries. Use a syringe or bubble dropper to feed water if it doesnot drink.

You can feed brown rice, wheat, chick peas, green peas, green grams, finger millet etc. Would recommend soaking chick peas and green peas atleast 4 hours in luke warm water. 

The supplements below are usually available in vet medical stores in India. 

Ossomin or Ostovet - (Calcium supplement + VitaminD3) - 3 drops per day
Tefroli syrup - 3 drops per day
Proviboost drops - 3 drops per day


----------



## talktopigeon (May 15, 2010)

sreeshs said:


> May be its too young to fly or it is an adult pigeon which was grounded, due to disease or ailment, as there is no visible injuries on the body
> 
> If you can post a photo of the pigeon then we could guess better.



It is quite young, but not too young as it was flying comfortably for a couple of days. Will send the pics as soon as I get my cam here.




sreeshs said:


> Don't let the bird dehydrate, you can try slightly dipping the beak of the pigeon is a cup with water, it should learn to drink after some tries. Use a syringe or bubble dropper to feed water if it doesnot drink.



He drinks water himself and eats food well, that is not a problem at all for now.



sreeshs said:


> You can feed brown rice, wheat, chick peas, green peas, green grams, finger millet etc. Would recommend soaking chick peas and green peas atleast 4 hours in luke warm water.
> 
> The supplements below are usually available in vet medical stores in India.
> 
> ...


I have been only feeding ragi, white rice, bread and corn so far. I gave wheat once but it did not eat it.

Will get the food and supplements you mentioned above soon.

Thanks for your input


----------



## talktopigeon (May 15, 2010)

*Pics*



spirit wings said:


> he sounds like he may be sick, and was not doing well when the crows found him, as he would of been able to out fly them and they probably would of not ganged up on him too. can you post a pic of him and his droppings? it may give some clues...but you may have to guess what could be wrong and hopefully screesh can help with the med or where to get some.


He was not able to fly when I got him, but later he got well and was flying. Then again he is not flying. I am attaching some pics, couldn't get to take his dropping pics as we just cleaned up his place.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

It is an adult pigeon but that stance is not very comfortable. May be it is the angle of the camera shot or he has gone too thin. If he has started drinking and eating by himself, thats a good sign.


----------



## talktopigeon (May 15, 2010)

*The pigeon(probably) has paratyphoid*

The pigeon is keeping its neck twisted all the time now. I searched online for this symptom and found that its because the pigeon is infected by Paramyxovirus. The information given at http://www.pigeonvitality.com tells me that its already in the advanced stage of infection, and it may die soon.

I feel so sad for this, do any of you know about this infection if this can be cured?


Thanks


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

He also could have PMV, it has similar symptoms as paratyphoid.
In any case you need to start him on an antibiotic asap, specifically Baytril if you can find it.
Keep him warm and hydrated. If he doesn't want to drink you will need to give him water with a syringe. 
Maybe shreeh can help you out.

Reti


----------



## talktopigeon (May 15, 2010)

*Good News!*

The pigeon has been recovering very well since last one week, and its now able to fly! 

It is still not flying very well.. but it does fly, and all its neck twisting symptoms are almost gone. I have been following you people's advice, I gave vitamin/ calcium supplements that Sreesh told.

I have kept it indoors all this time, only once or twice left him out to check if he flies, and he did. And had to get him back home myself. 


Now I want to keep him as a pet, so how can I be sure that if it flies out he would come back home again? Should I do anything for that?

Thanks.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Don't let him outside if you want to keep him as a pet.


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Yep, pets are best kept indoors. You could make him a small aviary so he can fly outside, but safe.


----------



## talktopigeon (May 15, 2010)

Charis said:


> Don't let him outside if you want to keep him as a pet.


Do all of you keep your pigeon indoors? 
I have seen some people keep their pigeons out-doors, and the pigeons come back home after flying around. How is that possible?


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

No, the majority of the people here keep lofts of racing pigeons. Their pigeons return to their loft after racing because that is where they were born and/or that is where their mates are; that's home, hence "homing instinct".

That doesn't apply to your pigeon. My pigeon, Ollie, is a pet and she is kept indoors unless harnessed and directly supervised. You could also keep a flight cage outside, but if you intend to keep this pigeon as a pet it can't fly free.


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

talktopigeon said:


> Do all of you keep your pigeon indoors?
> I have seen some people keep their pigeons out-doors, and the pigeons come back home after flying around. How is that possible?


i would just release him, no need to keep him as your pet..u can buy a parrot.
that pigeon has all ready been out, and it wouldnt be fair just to lock him up in the cage..
im sure u r not gonna keep him loose in the house... cause that can be real messy.. and to keep a bird that once was free in the cage for life.. it just aint right.. thats just my oppinion..
i think it would be in his best interest to release him, u did your a great job caring for him,,, its time to let go.. there might be other pigeons that need help... we cant keep them all right?


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

talktopigeon said:


> *Good News!*
> 
> The pigeon has been recovering very well since last one week, and its now able to fly!
> 
> ...


that pigeon is feral, and also he is a grown pigeon as well and really there aint much u can do to have him keep coming back to you.. what u can do,, leash him, lock him up in the cage, anything that would limit his enjoyement out of life.. just so u can enjoy little bt of his company.
i honestly thing u shoudl release him..
it aint fair.. to keep a feral that once roamed the sky locked in the cage or life..
think about his happines


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Just for the record - I share my home with both parrot and pigeon and neither one is locked in a cage for life.


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

Cyreen said:


> Just for the record - I share my home with both parrot and pigeon and neither one is locked in a cage for life.


well parrots are born in the cage that pigeon wasnt...and im sure they do spend at least 8 hours a day in the cage while u at work.. u cant say u leaving them loose. and pigeons and parrots dont get along...
what if somebody just all of the sudden inprisoned u? lets say u end up in emergency room one day and nurses just decide well we wanna keep her here.
u are selfish if u keep him.. maybe he has a mate out there.. but regardless ..u should let him free .
free is such a nice word


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

Cyreen said:


> Just for the record - I share my home with both parrot and pigeon and neither one is locked in a cage for life.


we not talking about your pigeon rightZ????


----------



## myrpalom (Aug 12, 2004)

goga82 said:


> i honestly thing u shoudl release him..


I undertand this pigeon had PMV
Ex PMV victims can't be released. When they get stressed, in competition foor food for example, the neck twisting and the unability to fly can come back and put him in danger.
Myriam


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

goga82 said:


> we not talking about your pigeon rightZ????


No we're not, but you don't know all the circumstances that lead me to keep my pigeon, nor all the circumstances surrounding this bird. You're just being awfully bossy, rightZ???


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

Cyreen said:


> No we're not, but you don't know all the circumstances that lead me to keep my pigeon, nor all the circumstances surrounding this bird.  You're just being awfully bossy, rightZ???


ohh r we calling eachother names now huh? i can do better u dont wanna start right???


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Learn to type. Better yet, practice spelling.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Please!*

Let's not be bossy and insulting, assuming, and let's keep this thread on track.You are breaking the rules.


talktopigeon:

I'm so happy to hear the bird is doing so well.

It is good of you to keep this bird as a pet, as releasing him would be putting his life in jeopardy as PMV symtoms can easily reoccur. 

I have both indoor pet pigeons and homing pigeons I keep outside. Pigeons adapt very easily. Your pigeon will be very happy to live a life with you, I don't think he will miss the life he had before. Just give him some space to fly indoors a few hours a day and give him a nice cage for at night.


----------



## talktopigeon (May 15, 2010)

Trees Gray said:


> Let's not be bossy and insulting, assuming, and let's keep this thread on track.You are breaking the rules.
> 
> 
> talktopigeon:
> ...


Hi Treesa,
Thank you for your post.
Yes, I noticed it reoccurs easily. Day-before yesterday it was again twisting its neck a little. But not much.




Trees Gray said:


> I have both indoor pet pigeons and homing pigeons I keep outside. Pigeons adapt very easily. Your pigeon will be very happy to live a life with you, I don't think he will miss the life he had before. Just give him some space to fly indoors a few hours a day and give him a nice cage for at night.


It is pretty comfortable here, I have left it inside our house. The house is not big, but its comfortable enough for it. It doesn't get space to fly around much here though.

Sometimes it gets scared of me and tries to escape when I go near it. I keep food for it in its place and it eats by itself. Do I have to hand-feed it for it to get along well with me?

Thanks.


----------

